# Bosch RA1141 OR WORX Pegasus Portable Router Table



## frankbell5 (Dec 19, 2020)

Hey guys, I am looking for a portable Router Table for my workshop. I search many option. and i checked an article on it which helps me and suggest many good option. From which they mention Bosch RA1141 Benchtop Table is the best table in the list that can come in budget and it also provides a high duty.
And WORX Pegasus Multi-Function Work Table is the runners up , according to the reviews of the product as well as the pricing of it. 

Now slight confuse to chose which one. 

My budget is descent not too much but i will adjust little bit for one that stay long.

Any opinion will be helpful


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The Bosch RA1141 I have seen and checked out at Lowes. It works and basically has everything you need to get started. At one point I considered buying it. The Worx Multi Table is not a router table and you would have to modify/put more money into something that you would be very disappointed in.
Good luck Frank


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

This has been said a thousand times before, Make your own table. They are simple to make and you will get a far better product than you can buy. There are plenty of examples and you can pick the one that meets your needs. Do you already own a router? If so don't worry if not don't worry. A table shouldn't be specific to any one brand of router. You simply buy a plate and mount the router to it and then put the plate in the table you built.


----------

